# Best way to equip a Wraithlord?



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

I was thinking that an EML and a Starcannon were the way to go but I'm not sure about the smaller weapons. Any ideas on the main or secondary weapons?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Usually a pair of flamers does the trick nicely. Shuriken catapults generally aren't that helpful, especially with their poor range.

Also, this isn't an army list, so I'm going to move it to Tactics.

Thread moved.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, on both accounts.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Starcannon suffered when it lost a shot; also, the low AP is ineffectual due to a lot of cover. If you want it to go shooty anti-infantry, pick up a scatter laser instead - twice the volume of shots will generally be more all-around killy.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Good call, I'm considering a bright lance too, my army is lacking a bit in anti-heavy armor I think.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31849


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

There has been an awful lot of chat about how to equip wraithlords on another forum that I visit. When all is said and done, it depends on how you intend to use your wraithlords. My preferred method is as a monstrous creature tagteam alongside an avatar. This consists of 2 - 3 wraithlords and an avatar. The wraithlords are armed with wraithswords, but if you have enough left over points you give them a scatter laser. An important fact to bear in mind when using this formation, is that you need to keep a psyker near the wraithlords to avoid the wraithsight check, I personally go for a guardian squad with a warlock attached.

another use of wraithlords is in an anti-tank role. You will need to give the wraithlord an eldar missile launcher and a bright lance. In order for this to work you need to field a formation of 2 wraithlords, both equipped the same. Again you will need to leave a psyker with them, I'd leave a guardian defender squad with either a farseer in the unit or a warlock.

One thing that I've notices while using my wraithlords is that flamers are not always useful, against some armies, particularly combat oriented armies it may pay you to use shuriken catapults instead. This is only really important if you are tarpitting enemy units before assaulting with the monstrous creatures.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

In small games i prefer to equip them with a EML and a scatter laser wich will give them both good anti-tank and anti-horde weapons, in larger games I use them almost only as anti-tank with EML and bright lance.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

EML and scatter laser is a viable way to equip them if you are taking on hordes, but I'd prefer to use warwalkers with scatter lasers for this. You can get 2 warwalkers with scatter lasers for the cost of 1 wraithlord with EML and scatter lasers. 

In my view the Eldar are a specialist army. Each unit has its assigned task, so the purpose of a Wraithlord being able to kill tanks and hordes means that every time you fire at a tank you are wasting the points you spent on the scatter laser, 20pts is quite a bit to be wasting in a 1000pt game


----------

